# Hopper to Hopper Connection



## skyway (Mar 30, 2005)

I have two Hoppers on S217 and when I go to the DVR menu I do not see where to select a Hopper. I don't see anything in the menu settings to turn this on. Both Hoppers are on the network. Any ideas.


----------



## domingos35 (Jan 12, 2006)

skyway said:


> I have two Hoopers on S217 and when I go to the DVR menu I do not see where to select a Hooper. I don't see anything in the menu settings to turn this on. Both Hoopers are on the network. Any ideas.


press the DVR button on the remote
scroll to the right of the MY RECORDINGS click SELECT and pick which Hooper u want to use


----------



## bigdog9586 (Jan 17, 2008)

skyway said:


> I have two Hoopers on S217 and when I go to the DVR menu I do not see where to select a Hooper. I don't see anything in the menu settings to turn this on. Both Hoopers are on the network. Any ideas.


I've had that problem once. I had to reboot the other hopper and it came back.


----------



## skyway (Mar 30, 2005)

Just rebooted both Hopper's and still do not see the Hopper's in the DVR Menu. Is there a setting somewhere to turn on?



bigdog9586 said:


> I've had that problem once. I had to reboot the other hopper and it came back.





domingos35 said:


> press the DVR button on the remote
> scroll to the right of the MY RECORDINGS click SELECT and pick which Hooper u want to use


----------



## domingos35 (Jan 12, 2006)

skyway said:


> Just rebooted both Hooper's and still do not see the Hooper's in the DVR Menu. Is there a setting somewhere to turn on?


looks like you're missing some features


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

wonder if the tech installed with isolators...


----------



## domingos35 (Jan 12, 2006)

puckwithahalo said:


> wonder if the tech installed with isolators...


thats what i was thinking
the hoopers are not seeing each other


----------



## skyway (Mar 30, 2005)

Hmm, there is one isolator on one Hopper that feeds the Joey. Could that be it?



puckwithahalo said:


> wonder if the tech installed with isolators...


----------



## domingos35 (Jan 12, 2006)

skyway said:


> Hmm, there is one isolator on one Hooper that feeds the Joey. Could that be it?


u should not have any isolators in your set up
i have the exact same set up.
1 duo node 2 hoopers 1 joey no isolators


----------



## skyway (Mar 30, 2005)

Alright, it is the isolator. Now that I found a diagram with the Duo Node (which I do have) now need to remove the isolator and run a line directly to the Joey. Now I remember the tech installing the isolator since it was his first install just to make sure there wouldn't be a problem. 

Thanks for the tip Puck! :joy:


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

> *Hooper to Hopper*


Did you mean Hooker to Hopper ?


----------



## skyway (Mar 30, 2005)

Doh! Yep fingers didn't type what the mind is thinking.


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

skyway said:


> Alright, it is the isolator. Now that I found a diagram with the Duo Node (which I do have) now need to remove the isolator and run a line directly to the Joey. Now I remember the tech installing the isolator since it was his first install just to make sure there wouldn't be a problem.
> 
> Thanks for the tip Puck! :joy:


Glad to be of help


----------

